
New York Joins List of U.S. Cities Looking to Own Power Grid - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-22/new-york-joins-list-of-u-s-cities-looking-to-own-power-grid
======
katttrrr
What are the benefits if they were to purchase it? This article doesn't
mention any reasoning for or against doing so.

